# Schleierschwänze im Teich?



## jora (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder eine Frage und brauche Hilfe.

Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir einige Schleierschwänze in den Teich zu setzen, da ich das Schwimmverhalten von den Burschen so niedlich finde.  

Nun ist bei Google keine klare Auskunft darüber zu finden, ob Schleierschwänze im Teich überwintern können oder nicht. Mal wird davon abgeraten, ein anderes mal wird geschrieben, dass dies, bei ausreichender Tiefe kein Problem ist.

Ich bin nun etwas verwirrt. :crazy: 
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schleierschwänze im Teich?*

Hi Jörg.

Also ich kann dir von Schleierschwänzen nur abraten, da es *- defekter Link entfernt -* sind!
Sofern du eine von diesen Zuchtformen meinst -> Schleierschwanz

Qualzucht bei Goldfischen heißt u.a. das die Tieren eine verkrümmte und verkürzte Wirbelsäule haben, verlängerte oder deformierte Flossen, manchmal fehlen auch ganze Flossen, geschwürartige Wucherungen am Kopf (z.B. Blasenauge und Löwenkopf) und missgebildete Augen (Teleskopaugen, Himmelsgucker). Bei anderen Fischen wie dem Papageienbuntbarsch (Red Parrot) können auch noch Deformierungen des Mauls auftreten, das zu Folge hat, das die Tiere nicht mehr richtig ihr Maul schließen können und somit nicht mehr richtig fressen.
Man weiß nicht ob diese Tiere ihr Leben lang Schmerzen durch diese Missbildungen haben oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist ihr Schwimmverhalten, was du so niedlich findest eine einzige Qual für sie, da sie dadurch kaum noch richtig schwimmen können.

Solche Züchtungen sollten verboten werden! Die Tiere können zwar nichts dafür aber mit dem Kauf solcher Tiere unterstützt man diese Quazüchtungen nur noch mehr.

Auch Tiere mit "nur" verlängerten Flossen, wie z.B. der Sarasa Komet, finde ich auch nicht so gut, da sie z.B. bei der Fütterung unterlegen sein können, da die langen Flossen eine Behinderung sind. Bei Prachtbarben kann es sogar vorkommen das normale Tiere die langflossigen zu Tode jagen.


Ich will dir damit kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden aber du solltest den Kauf solcher Tiere noch mal überdenken.
Sie das jetzt nicht als Kritik an dir, ich wollte dich einfach nur aufklären, denn das wissen die meisten Zoohändler nicht mal.


Ob sie den Winter im Teich überstehen, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## jora (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schleierschwänze im Teich?*

Hallo Mirko,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Werde dann wohl auf den __ Schleierschwanz verzichten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thorsten (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schleierschwänze im Teich?*

Moin Jörg,

jepp, lass die Schleierschwänze weg.

Ich hatte vor Jahren auch 2 Stück davon im Teich, leider haben sie nicht mal den ersten Winter überstanden.


----------



## Relaxi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schleierschwänze im Teich?*

Hallo Mirko

wir haben in Unwissenheit letztes Jahr 3 solcher Fische gekauft. 2 davon haben den ersten Monat nicht überlebt, die 3. lebt heute noch.
Da wir dieses Jahr einen sehr milden Winter haben, weiss ich nicht ob sie auch den nächsten Übersteht. Laut Literatur sollte man sie im Winter im Aquarium halten ....

Was neben dieser Problematik aber gravierender ist, ist die Tatsache das sie wirklich eine Qualzucht ist. So gerne wir sie haben, so ruft sie in der Regel doch Mitleid hervor. Vom Aussehen ist sie wie auf dem Foto, allerdings deutlich runder und die seitlichen Flossen sind viel kleiner. (deshalb heisst sie auch Nema, ich befürchte wir werden es noch bereuen ihr einen Namen gegeben zu haben ..) 
Sie kann bei weitem nicht so gut schwimmen wie die anderen Goldfische. Bricht also der Schwarm auf um mal den ganzen Teich zu durchschwimmen, "schwimmt" sie der Truppe tapfer nach ... und trifft sie in der Mitte des Teiches wieder wenn diese auf dem Rückweg sind.  

Ich werde mir mit Sicherheit keine solche arme Kreatur mehr zulegen, so niedlich wir sie auch finden..

baba
Relaxi


----------

